# Too high??



## Frierson (Dec 22, 2009)

I did a residential driveway with pavers took me 2 hrs, 125 plus salt. What would you charge?


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

what did you use a teaspoon?


----------



## Frierson (Dec 22, 2009)

clark lawn;934862 said:


> what did you use a teaspoon?


Shovel.... Down here there is no need for a plow


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

if it is taking you 2 hrs, you need a snowblower, plow, just about anything!!!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Frierson;934866 said:


> Shovel.... Down here there is no need for a plow


If there is enough snow to shovel, then there is enough snow to plow. Following that logic, since I don't shovel snow, I see a need for a plow. Remember, the faster you get done with one driveway, the faster you can move onto the next driveway....


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

he's from south carolina. i think it might snow once a year or less there. how much snow was in the drive? how big is the drive etc? that info would help on pricing


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Since it don't snow there he wasn't sure what to do with it.


----------



## WNYSeasonalSvs. (Nov 17, 2009)

clark lawn;934862 said:


> what did you use a teaspoon?


How else is he going to get the snow outta the cracks in the pavers? Table salt is expensive down there.


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

Nothing gets done quick in SC...when we drove down to Florida for our summer vacation..all the left lane bandits going 55 in the left lane on the Interstate had SC plates...

JK !


----------



## jrjr2u (Oct 5, 2009)

All you really need to do is distract the owner for an hour or so and it will be melted by then anyway.....  Remember, 1 or 2" of snow in SC and everything shuts down!!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Frierson;934855 said:


> I did a residential driveway with pavers took me 2 hrs, 125 plus salt. What would you charge?


If I knew it would take 2Hrs. to shovel by hand, I would have charged $250.00. Forget the salt, pavers will melt off nice. payup


----------

